# Garage make over



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Moved in april so had to do my project once settled in Great space plenty of room to move round the garage last thing to do will be paint floor grey happy days .


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job there buddy.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cheers guys just floor to do


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Huge improvement :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Finally painted the floor 3 coats should be enough i think


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate,


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

nice outcome:thumb:

but can't help but think you have lost a load of space up in the roof by having no hatch up there.

No where to put long lengths of wood and pipes you'll never use and such like


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I though that,

Set of loft laders and board it out load of space up there. Or even from the house side. Is it a bedroom attched to the garage.

Make a great area for stuff


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

yep I know my mate said that, can always do it in the future jigsaw a hole and a mdf hatch


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice man cave buddy. looks good :thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Great effort looks much better


----------



## BMWgeek (Jan 23, 2011)

Are the mats on the wall to protect the door hitting?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

yep matts are had to billabong wetuit protectors so when getting changed on concreat put foam on back of them


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I love a nice tidy garage like that :thumb: 

how come grey is the chosen colour for garage floors? If I ever get a garage it'll be white walls, purple floor :lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

That's a clean van :argie:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

great work... but where do you keep anything?!?

only way I can see me getting my car in my garage is if I buy a triple one - two for my crap, one for my car!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

nice cave mate, whats the size of your garage?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Never mesured it couldnt say but gets Astra van in and can still walk around front and down the side


----------

